# Leaky Gas/Fecal Body Odor Cured



## Christmas

After two years suffering from these disgusting and devastating symtoms, I finally came accross with a colorectal surgeon who applied a submucosal injection of stabilized nonanimal hyaluronic acid around my anus and brought back my social and professional life again.Here you are who I am talking about:http://www.proctocentro.com/Here you could find some not related surgeries applied by this specialist:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3b3W2-n558&feature=relatedI hope this could help to everyone.


----------



## Christmas

simon86 said:


> Hiplease could you detail your symptoms before this surgery?Could you explain more about the surgery (I take it the video is not the surgery you had)...what is the intention? exactly what change in symptoms did you experience? any complications? healing time etcThanksI'm really happy for you if you have found help through this method, and it is admirable that you share this info with others to try and help them.


I used to have the same symptoms many people have related in this forum: inexplicable intestinal gas releases without my knowledge. Sometimes, I felt a burning sensation around my anus when the bad smell was arousing, but I was not always aware of this sensation. There were no spots in my innerwear.The procedure is an ambulatory surgery. Just the same procedure used in cosmetics implants. One anoscopy was the single different tool they used. Even the needle they used was coming with the Restylane Perlane kit. The base of this procedure is the technique and, for obvious reasons, I don't know it in deeply details. I inserted the video because I wanted everyone knows this is a very skilled and prepared professional team who trusted me when I said I was facing a real problem. In the first hours when I was heading to my house after the procedure I even could smell the Betadine they use to sterilize that area. I think they used a clamp to insert large Betadine embedded strands of gauze sponges inside my rectum and then retired them, but I am not sure. You'll see, now I realized the leaky gas problem it is not a problem with the gas itself, but a problem with the sealing of our anus in relaxed state. The reason we do not escape solid or liquid material it is because our muscles are essentially in good shape. When the muscles act, the seal is complete, but we cannot go around tightening our anus continuously and we don't feel the sensation of gases coming from that area just because the usual sensation we feel is generated by compressed air. No sealing, no compression. This is just a theory, the fact is, the hyaluronic acid seal start to work two or three days after the procedure and it is still improving the following two weeks.I didn't feel any complications with this procedure. I was just afraid for the three days of treatment with antibiotics because I was a former adherent of the candida myth.I used to read all these stories many people has related in this site with the hope that someday someone gave us the good news I'm pleased to share today with you. Thanks for your interest and I hope everyone suffering from this problem have the kindness of keeping this post up there in order to share this experience with more people. I also hope this could be a humble expression of gratitude with my doctor.


----------



## dfmj

Thanks for the post and I'm glad you're better. But, I'm curious. Do you have symptoms other than the leaky gas? Typically, many seem to suffer from constipation or diarrhea coupled with abdominal pain and have noise emananting from their bowels. Have you had any trouble with the aforementioned symptoms or was it solely leaky gas?Also, if it's not too much trouble could you describe the path taken to get to surgery?


----------



## Christmas

dfmj said:


> Thanks for the post and I'm glad you're better. But, I'm curious. Do you have symptoms other than the leaky gas? Typically, many seem to suffer from constipation or diarrhea coupled with abdominal pain and have noise emananting from their bowels. Have you had any trouble with the aforementioned symptoms or was it solely leaky gas?Also, if it's not too much trouble could you describe the path taken to get to surgery?


No pain at all, just small uncomfortable bowel movements (sometimes constipation, sometimes diarrhea I think now were more related with diet changes) and normal bowel noises in the past. In fact, one gastroenterologist suggested a year and half ago the noises were a good signal of healthy bowels. I'm not suggesting all the "IBS cases" are equal to mine, but I'm almost sure every symptom involving LG/FBO is related with anal sealing problems. Off course, I'm just a patient and for me was very difficult to convince any doctor about my symptoms like everyone else. Now I'm here trying to bring good news to everyone but I'm not very willing to pass through the same experience trying to convince other sufferers that I was in fact ill or I am cured yet.I got my surgery maybe because I happened to visit a colleague and friend of the current surgeon after not finding any help from this one (nor from three other gastroenterologists, nor from one allergologist, nor from one infectious disease specialist, nor from one bacteriologist, nor from one internist). I sent a desperate e-mail to the second coloproctologist complaining about the distrust in my history by any physician, including his colleague/friend and himself and demanding a surgery for one of my two diverticulous found by the first gastroenterologist who assisted me. I think this two people chat between them and then came out with this solution which is the standard solution for wind incontinence.I am not pretending anyone suffering from LG/FBO came to my country (Venezuela) to undergo surgery with my doctor, but I think it will be easier for anyone to make a better choice knowing this precedence exist and it is real.


----------



## dfmj

Thanks for the replyBut after reading the post through again I didn't quite get this line:


cristhmart said:


> the hyaluronic acid seal start to work two or three days after the procedure and it is still improving the following two weeks.


Are you 100% cured, or are has your leaky gas improved significantly and it is continuing to do so? Personally, I've had great improvement with a strict FODMAP diet, meditation and exercise. Although even having 5% of my previous symptoms on some days is still cause for concern. And so I'm looking for something that will give me that 100%. I've had zero smell on some days and it I want that feeling everyday. Furthermore, shouldn't a pump work immediately after and not need the following weeks for recovery?Lastly, what do you mean by " two diverticulous "? A Google search draws a blank...Your post is greatly appreciated and it's driven me to seek out more doctors who can help. I gave up after the first two gave me nothing more than a fibre supplement and some advice on peppermint tea... I'm going to demand as much medical attention as I can get. But in the end, a couple more months on this diet might rid me of that last 5%.


----------



## Christmas

dfmj said:


> But in the end, a couple more months on this diet might rid me of that last 5%.


Good luck for you! I already walk down that path 6 continuos months, and I wish to you best results. An additional problem with this condition is that many people try to take advantage selling a myriad of extrange herbs and food complements. They already have a lot of money from me too.


----------



## Christmas

pengu said:


> What do you think of all the other people that have the same symptoms but have been cured by probiotics or GSE?


I think they are very lucky, because it is a very unpleasant sensation to have an anoscope inserted in your anus. I almost forgot, I also took grapefruit seed extract. I can put an image of all these things.Uploaded with ImageShack.usAlso Kegel exercises. A colonoscopy. A Computed Tomography... Hey, you can see part of my bowels (sigmoid colon and rectum) here like they appear when I'm laying down:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weH4TBI72bgJust remembering, I also paid 20 british pounds for one paper described here: http://mensnewsdaily.com/2010/08/30/new-treatment-for-irritable-bowel-syndrome-ibs/


----------



## lookingforanswer

Thank you very much for taking your time to share your cure story. I have the same symptoms as you, tried many herbal remedies, yoga, was diagnosed with IBS (I guess due to lack of other explanation) and still suffer from unexpected, rancid, sewer-like gas. The only remedy that really cut down the episodes was Nullo. It's not a total cure but it works for me about 90% of the time. In any case, I did notice that the smell activates about 1 hr before bowel movement and since I am constipated quite often, I guess I don't have the urge to go every time and the gas escapes. And yes, in social situations it gets worse since I do get nervous thinking about controlling the smell. My gastro doctor didn't find anything abnormal with my GI tract or rectum but I think there is a slight muscle weakness present. I suspect because of the straining a lot during bowel movement due to constipation. After I started taking Benefiber, I did notice some improvement as well. In any case, the procedure you presented was approved, just this year, by FDA in the US. If you search for Solesta gel injections, there are some articles online already. This sounds very promising, non-invasive, and safe. If anyone knows about doctors in Chicago area performing those injections, please share. Thanks.http://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/2011/ucm257112.htm


----------



## dfmj

Thanks for the reply. I was initially sceptical whether your case was comparable to mine. I presumed anxiety wouldn't have exacerbated your condition, but evidently I was wrong. Your symptoms sound very similar to many of those on this board. All of whom have had a similar journey wasting their lives and money...I'm going to the doctors tomorrow and I'm going to ask about this and get a decent response. But I live in the UK, so we'll have to see.Again, thanks for contributing this, I feel this may be what everyone on this board has been looking for.


----------



## Christmas

lookingforanswer said:


> In any case, the procedure you presented was approved, just this year, by FDA in the US. If you search for Solesta gel injections, there are some articles online already. This sounds very promising, non-invasive, and safe. If anyone knows about doctors in Chicago area performing those injections, please share. Thanks.http://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/2011/ucm257112.htm


Hey friend, thank you for the interesting feedback. Maybe this could help you:http://www.solestainfo.com/patients/finddoctor.aspx?zipcode=IL&page=1


----------



## lookingforanswer

cristhmart said:


> Hey friend, thank you for the interesting feedback. Maybe this could help you:http://www.solestainfo.com/patients/finddoctor.aspx?zipcode=IL&page=1


Thanks for that info cristhmart. I also found this instructional video. Very interesting.http://www.solestainfo.com/hcp/video.aspx


----------



## 2muchgas

I have a doctors appointment and I'll bring this up to him. It's either this or SIBO. Thank you for telling us about your cure.


----------



## Christmas

simon86 said:


> I understaned this to mean incontinence of solid or liquid fecal matter. "Leaky gas" I understand to mean incontinence of gas (flatus)...often in small amounts virtually constantly, and excapes without the patient being aware. Doctors would say that there is no such condition as leaky gas, because flatulence is normal, and it is also normal to pass flatus without being aware of it....So, if nothing else is changed apart from this treatment, then the ammount of gas will remain unchanged...the patient will just be able to control it better, perhaps leading to a cessation in flatus escaping without the person being aware. A result of this would be bloating rather than leaky gas.


Simon, I know what your talking about. Yours were my own thoughts too before getting some positive results. Take into account you're talking about hypothesis, I'm talking about a fact. The fact is I feel so great. If you like to talk about theories, think about this: a bowel open to the atmosphere maybe, just maybe, could lead to intestinal flora alteration because they are not suppose to live in the present of hugh oxigen quantities.Remember, I got two diverticula. I used to comfort myself thinking "leaky gas" was the price I have to pay for not leading to a rupture of one of them. But it is very hard to convince anyone around you that you have a sort of release valve system which puts you on a superior stage of evolution. I can't warrant everybody is going to be happy with the application of this procedure. Even I don't recommend it to anybody. I just think we only could feel better thinking we have the possibility of contributing to the expansion of the current understanding level of this illness relating our own experiencies.By the way, I think my doctor thought the same way too, because he prescribed Omeprazole for 14 days after the procedure.


----------



## desprate

hi there chris..[/quote]I don't know what exactly is wrong with me even though I have been given a diagnosis, however weak it seems. I have described my symptoms to my doctors and *have had many tests done, but still, only one test has shown anything*. I had a defecography done and it showed that with repeated straining I had recto-rectal intussusception.I'm going to Johns Hopkins to get treated and my GI there has told me that he doesn't recommend that I get a surgery done to correct this problem. Also, he's having me get another defecography done to confirm the recto-rectal intuss. diagnosis. Here are *my symptoms*:-*I have to strain HARD every time I need to have a bowel movement.* This is because, most of the times, my stools are like small pellets, which are hard to pass and a mucus discharge sometimes it is white sometimes yellow and fecal smell after every bowel movement. when I feel an urge to defecate, I have to go PRONTO! I can't hold it in. I consider myself fortunate that I don't have incontinence because at least I can hold back my stools long enough to go to the bathroom.-Hours before I actually have a bowel movement, I know that I will have one because of this "heavy" feeling I get. During this time, I can strain as hard as I can, but the stool WILL NOT come out and i have to use finger to take it out.This is when my most distressing symptom manifests: *the odor of my stool leaks out*. This doesn't happen through flatulence but rather, it works like those car air fresheners- the odor just wafts out of me.-*Urinal dripping*. This one started a few months ago. Every time I'm done peeing and put on my boxers, a drop or two leaks out. This is annoying.-Although it's _extremely_ rare, sometimes when I hold back the stools, *I get this shooting/stabbing pain in my anus*. It last anywhere from 3-8 seconds.-Whenever I consume anything with fructose in it (snacks and soda), *my anus gapes opens up by itself and a low-pressure gas seeps out*. I don't consider this flatulence because this can last for hours on end. I have been diagnosed with fructose malabsorbtion.-*I don't experience satisfaction after a bowel movement*. Before all of this started, I can remember that as soon as the last bit of stool left, my anus/the muscles surrounding it would contract immediately, leaving me with a feeling of satisfaction. Now this feeling never occurs.*After passing particularly bulky stools*, while wiping, * I notice that my anus gapes open and doesn't close up*.-*"Something" pushes against my anus whether I'm standing our sitting*. It makes sitting on soft surfaces, like couches, extremely uncomfortable. If I sit long enough, I can feel my anus gaping open like it would if someone were to spread apart my buttocks.If I contract my external anal sphincters, this "something" stops pushing against my anus; as soon as I stop contracting, "it" drops down and starts pushing on my anus again. I don't know what this "something" is.-Although these are extremely rare, *I have found blood and mucus on my stools and on the toilet paper*.I don't know what is wrong with me, but I suspect it has something to do with my anus. Please, any help?


----------



## PumpIron

Hello, desprate. Try re-posting as a new thread. This way you might get more replies. Simon, I think you accidentally discovered a new way to test for LG.... lol. I know those small, rapid fire farts that you are talking about. I also understand what Christhsmart is saying. For me at least, it's like my colon is an open system with the environment. Christhmart, thank you so much for informing us of this procedure. The 'muscle' theory was my first, and strongest. The only reason I moved on to other bogus treatments is because anal sphincter surgery was out of the question. But this "Solesta" injection seems like something I will start saving up for.Question; how are your normal bowel movements after this treatment? It seems like this would create a funnel effect on the stool..The website isn't very detailed. I was curious to know about muscular atrophy in the area once the effects of the initial injections run out.


----------



## Christmas

desprate said:


> I was curious to know about muscular atrophy in the area once the effects of the initial injections run out.


I'm not so sure I'm suffering from muscular atrophy. At least not after practising kegel exercises for almost six months. But maybe I'm treading the ground of faith at this time wanting to believe this condition is generated by a sort of elasticity limit overpassed when I was suffering from bloating due to one infection with blastocystis hominis for more than a year. You know, just like an elongated spring. Again, I want to believe my anus got used to seal under huge pressures and then was unable to recover to a normal position (collagen or other fluid squeezing?), so sealing problem came up. I think in any case the condition won't worsen because (faith again) I think when you tighten your anus with this bulking solution is like you were lifting weights for body fitness.


----------



## dfmj

quote name='simon86' timestamp='1321623715' post='849423']Recently I washed with soap after a BM (sometimes I do this to try and control FBO). Well I must have left some soap behind, because when I sat down again afterwads, I could feel bubbles of gas constantly escaping. I think this goes on all the time without me being aware. It was only because of the soap left behind that I was aware of it. Really horrible, like a constant stream of bubbles! Then it struck me that this is why I smell. I too am from UK, so I'm gonna have a hard time tracking down a clinician who is willing to do this (or even heard of it)[/quote]I can't familiarise with this enough. I can often feel small bubbles escaping. When I can feel them escaping I'm alarmed by the frequency. Typically I've always showered, but I've began bathing instead. And often, I can feel and see these bubbles escaping while in the water. This is how I've known my problem is leaky gas....I went to my GP yesterday, she'd never heard of it. But then, she'd never heard of the FODMAP diet or L-glutamine as a treatment for diarrhoea. If anyone has any information on this procedure in the UK, please pass that information on. And simon, if you find anything could you pass it on?I'm interested to see if anyone else will have success with this..


----------



## desprate

hi chris.. thax for ur reply..tell me if ur odor get worse after bowel movement?and was it fecal odor?and after ur treatment ur odor is completely gone?and in my case it get worse after bowel movement and more noticeable if i get direah people always cover there nose or poke there nose or clear there throats,in ur case was it the same thing?my social life is completely ruined i hardly can eat anything if i eat sweets the odor get worse..can u help me with the diet plan i think i'm allergic to wheat and fructose products may be i've to start gluten free stuff..and please can u ask ur surgeon about my problem of puss coming out of rectum and i've got polyp inside my rectum and also i got a lump inside the rectum when i put finger inside my rectum i feel a lump can u ask about what kind of treatment i need for this condition plus i got same leaky gas..please can u do me this favor i'll be really thankfull to u..please reply me i'm really confused and deperate..in advance thax for ur time and support..GOD bless u and all of us suffering from this horrible disease..


----------



## Christmas

desprate said:


> and please can u ask ur surgeon about my problem of puss coming out of rectum and i've got polyp inside my rectum and also i got a lump inside the rectum when i put finger inside my rectum i feel a lump can u ask about what kind of treatment i need for this condition plus i got same leaky gas..


I think this will not work that way. As far as I know my doctor, he's not very willing to say any word without being sure he's planted on solid ground. He even doesn't use to answer my own emails. However, let me suggest you something: forget your "leaky gas" problem while you are trying to regularize your bowel movements. Fight against that feeling very common among us that tend to diminished us respect to everyone else. We are made of the same flesh and blood, and our souls worth the same. Let's talk about "leaky gas" when your other problems were fix. Keep on fighting and let us know your progress in bowel movement regularization by minor they were. Don't forget to increase fiber intake and drink a lot of water (3 liters for men and 2.2 liters for women daily).


----------



## 2muchgas

Only 2 doctors in my town does the Solesta procedure. One of the them said I have to get a recommendation from my GI Doctor the other said he'll see me on 12/2. If this fixes the problem, even if it's for 6 months, then it's worth it. I've had leaky gas for awhile now and it has ruined my life. It's like I've been cursed.


----------



## dfmj

I've done some research and it seems Solesta is available in Europe, Solesta already has regulatory approval in Europe as well as in Canada. The US was the last to adopt the treatment. But, it seems the treatment has taken off in the US and not in Europe. Thus, provided a colorectal surgeon can be found within Europe who is familiar with the treatment there's no reason why we Europeans can't have it done. I assume that the treatment is available throughout Europe i.e. including England, however this was not specified... Here are some links revealing this to be true: http://oceanathera.com/node/68 http://www.medcitynews.com/2011/11/salix-to-acquire-oceana-for-300m-adds-two-products-to-portfolio/


----------



## dfmj

On the nature of the surgery itself, it appears particularly safe. The procedure is non-invasive and can even be performed without anaesthia. But, you're probably right about a private GI doc. I also suspect such a procedure would be expensive, but then my spending on failed attempts at a 'cure' are pretty high as they are. I think you might be right concerning the return of pain and bloating problems. (A personal hypothesis on 'leaky gas' is that it evolves when high pressures are routinely placed on the sphincter muscles causing the minor anatomical defect. Given that typically many start with food intolerances and suppress the urge to pass wind. As you've said, the gas has to go somewhere and boy, do we produce enough of it.) But this assumes one would not take preventative measures such as sticking to a low FODMAP diet and receiving a sufficient intake of fibre after the procedure. If the diet were done in conjunction with the procedure there would be a reduction in GI problems such as bloating and pain and more importantly, we'd be odour free. Lastly, regarding the long term cost ( assuming the 'quick fix' has a six month lifetime and not more), the first procedure would likely be the most expensive as one would have to seek out a private practitioner to perform the procedure. However, after initial proof of its effectiveness I presume one could find a professional willing to perform the procedure at a greatly reduced price...But I'll probably see the results our American amigos have while I try a few more supplements and concentrate on my studies until I get some more cashP.S probably should have quoted Simon, O well...


----------



## Christmas

dfmj said:


> I think you might be right concerning the return of pain and bloating problems. (A personal hypothesis on 'leaky gas' is that it evolves when high pressures are routinely placed on the sphincter muscles causing the minor anatomical defect. Given that typically many start with food intolerances and suppress the urge to pass wind. As you've said, the gas has to go somewhere and boy, do we produce enough of it.)


According to your theory, someone could think we the sufferers from this illness never feel passing gas in the usual form as feel everyone else. Don't you control sometimes the gas passage like everyone else? Could you say, excepting for the gas you smell sometimes, that you feel like a normal person?


----------



## PumpIron

cristhmart, So your bowel movements are a bit strained now, due to the narrowing of the canal? What about the leaky gas itself? What is happening to it now? I think most people with LG would agree on two basic symptoms; 1. Excessive gas being produced in the GI tract 2. The inability to control, or even detect, gas passing. These injections may help with the second symptom I listed, but to what degree?


----------



## dfmj

cristhmart said:


> According to your theory, someone could think we the sufferers from this illness never feel passing gas in the usual form as feel everyone else. Don&#146;t you control sometimes the gas passage like everyone else? Could you say, excepting for the gas you smell sometimes, that you feel like a normal person?


Yes, I can (like most) control the gas sometimes. And yes, with the smell gone I feel like a normal person. I would still (occasionally) suffer from irregular bowel movements and bloating, but these symptoms are normal. But, I don't understand why such a hypothesis is flawed from this observasion, if we look to your story we can see a direct link between leaky gas and the minor anatomical abnormality. Leaky gas seems to consistently develop relatively late in life, suggesting environmental factors and lifestyle have caused the abnormality. I posit that the key is large volumes of suppressed wind. Given that typically many have more common gastrointestinal complaints before the onset of leaky gas. In truth though, I don't have much faith is this hypothesis, I'm just certain the cause is not candida.But if you wouldn&#146;t mind answering another question, I was wondering about the price of the procedure. Did you have to seek private doctors to perform the procedure? As it would seem like such a surgery wouldn&#146;t be covered under a national health service.


----------



## Christmas

PumpIron said:


> But if you wouldn't mind answering another question, I was wondering about the price of the procedure. Did you have to seek private doctors to perform the procedure? As it would seem like such a surgery wouldn't be covered under a national health service.


How can you think I would mind after been answering all those previous embarrasing questions? I gone to a private. In my country, this procedure is not very expensive. Let's say $510 for the honoraries plus $167 for the perlane.


----------



## tummyrumbles

This procedure is mutilation. Leaky gassers don't have problem sphincters. Leaky gas is a normal process. If you have excess gas in your colon, whether it is from digestion gas or whether it's generated from stool, then that excess gas has to escape. A leaky gasser leaks gas all day because usually, they haven't completely evacuated. Stool in your lower colon will accumulate gas. This gas will build up and cause pain if not released. Because most of us are at work we clench to hold it in. Eventually the muscles will tire of this and release gasses involuntarily. This doesn't mean we need an operation. It means we need to fully evacuate before leaving for work.


----------



## Common Response

tummyrumbles said:


> This procedure is mutilation. Leaky gassers don't have problem sphincters. Leaky gas is a normal process. If you have excess gas in your colon, whether it is from digestion gas or whether it's generated from stool, then that excess gas has to escape. A leaky gasser leaks gas all day because usually, they haven't completely evacuated. Stool in your lower colon will accumulate gas. This gas will build up and cause pain if not released. Because most of us are at work we clench to hold it in. Eventually the muscles will tire of this and release gasses involuntarily. This doesn't mean we need an operation. It means we need to fully evacuate before leaving for work.


Hi T R.What you say about fully evacuating before heading for work is true, but is also simplistic.Although many may have FBO due to poor toilet habits, many IBS sufferers contend with a host of unknown problems which lead to a variety of symptoms including poor regularity and FBO.For example, intolerance/malabsorption can lead to the production of waste which specifically makes it difficult to successfully evacuate fully no matter how hard one tries and how well balanced ones diet is.Personally, until I eliminated lactose, and reduced fructose, polyols, fructans & GOS from my diet, I was never able to eliminate fully, and odors associated with the uncleared waste tended to linger.For me, reducing the foods I wasn't able to digest resulted in full and regular evacuation mainly due to the improved waste arriving at the colon.The fecal characteristics changed from matter which resisted wiping and bathing, tended to stick to rectal walls and anus, and seemed to be continuous, to well formed shapes with minimal surface area, clearing well with no sticking and very little wiping necessary.Our symptoms can be many and varied and difficult to relate to without first hand experience.


----------



## Christmas

tummyrumbles said:


> What you say about fully evacuating before heading for work is true


Well, when I was a 'normal person' (a non 'mutilated' person and a non LG/FBO sufferer) I remember that my main concern was not to go to bathroom when out of home because I used to think it was a sign of a poor educated person. But in very few occasions I felt the urgent need to go to bathroom, let's say at college or afterward when at work, and I was amazed about the fact there will always be some remaining feces although I had gone to bathroom at home. Also, when the need was not so urgent, I used to hold my feces by hours and never felt any LG or something.Further, when a normal person (and I was one once) take a laxative after going to bathroom always will find some very large quantity of feces were remaining after first bowel movement. So, how can someone who supposedly suffer from this illness could say it is normal that everyone experience LG when holding feces?


----------



## dfmj

cristhmart said:


> I don't think so. I don't notice any difference.Here is where I disagree, because there was a period of time, let's say for one year or more, that I produced so much gas and suffered from bloating, but even before going into this procedure, I felt pretty fine, except for the inexplicable bad smell, specially in the present of extrange people. Honestly, I feel very confused right now and cannot answer to that question (please, read the following answer to 'dfmj' for more details on this), maybe due to psicological factors, but you can be sure of one think: this is the most scientific and accepted approachment to our problem.**********************************************************************************************************************************************dfmj*******************************************************************************************************************************************I think you didn't understand my comment. I agree with your theory, but when you wrote "Given that typically many start with food intolerances and suppress the urge to pass wind" someone could think we never feel the urge to pass wind anymore. In fact, in my case, the problem was that after retaining gas when feeling this urge, just when the urge disapeared, the bad smell came up from my back passage very consistently. This was the most determinant fact that made me think there was a problem with me. Now, the main difference after the procedure is that I can hold my gas long enough to be in a meeting in a very relaxed state, and then passed the gas when I'm alone. That's a big progress and is working still. Also I can eat fatty food and don't smell a continous sort of sewer odor. But I still got nervous when I smell any strange odor, whatever it was. I'm not going to give up and I am wondering now if our problem has to deal with a poor sensibility in our rectum and for that reason I will remind to my doctor to grant me an order for an anorrectal monometry the next year. Please, don't be disapointed with this comments. We will certainly overcome this illness sooner than later. Just take a look at this:http://www.motilitysociety.org/patient/pdf/Anorectal%20Manometry%20Patient%20Information%208%205%202005.pdfI agree again. Let's say large volumes of gas (once overcame) could cause two anomalies:1) A sealing problem like I supposed to have2) A poor sensibility in our rectum that was (I think) the first thinking of my DoctorI already worked on the first theory. Now I'm going to give a shot to the second one.How can you think I would mind after been answering all those previous embarrasing questions? I gone to a private. In my country, this procedure is not very expensive. Let's say $510 for the honoraries plus $167 for the perlane.


Thanks for the reply. I was planning on going private too, the response from general practitioners has not been encouraging. The price is high, but less than I expected. Once, I get some more money I'll book a consultation with a private colorectal surgeon. Simon, you suggested that a GI doctor may be more affordable. However after reading a little more about solesta, it seems the procedure, whilst non-invasive will still require a specialist surgeon. I don't think an ordinary doctor would be willing to perform such a procedure.Lastly, in response to tummyrumbles. Your simplified interpretation is inaccurate. Whilst it's true complete evacuation reduces leaky gas symptoms, it is not the single factor responsible for the daily public ridicule. Leaky gas persists even after complete evacuation. Before the onset of leaky gas I would not have had fbo if I had not completely evacuated. The assertion that an inability to hold wind is normal is wholly untrue. Ibs simply leads to the production of increased volumes of wind and does nothing in the way of wind incontinence. Furthermore, the belief " Leaky gassers don't have problem sphincters" stands against the evidence. The surgery has rid crishmart of his symptoms, this would not have happened had the problem been increased volumes of wind alone.


----------



## PumpIron

Just to address what tummyrumbles said about LG,Incomplete evacuation and "Leaky Gas" do NOT go hand-in-hand. I'm not sure about everyone else, but for me, incomplete evac. usually meant I was going to experience "FBO" until the lingering stool was eliminated. "Fecal body odor" and "leaky gas" are two conditions that don't have concrete meanings unfortunately. People tend to interchange and create their own meanings depending on their symptoms. If you are saying the problem with _all_ "LG" sufferers is just incomplete evacuation, you are being too simple. You also sound very confident about what you think the problem _is_ and _is not_. Can I ask, have you ever suffered from LG or FBO-like symptoms? What makes you so confident that you are correct? I remember having FBO for more than 6 hours at a time until I was able to eliminate completely. But all that time I did not smell or detect any "LG". In fact, I had "FBO" for almost a year, with no Lg during this entire time. The LG started only after I cured the FBO.


----------



## tummyrumbles

Hello guysSimon86, I had this condition all my life. I came to this board in 2005 asking for help. It was here I found out about incomplete evacuation and I knew straight away that was the answer. We have all suffered humiliation with this. I need a few cups of tea to get going. Hot drinks seem to work well for most people. A lot of people find bending over helps, rather than sitting upright. I absolutely agree with patience and relaxation during BM. This is where you need to spend a fair bit of time in the toilet to get this confidence. And yes to daily exercise and fluid intake. I don’t believe in stimulating the anus or taking any laxatives. It should be as natural as possible.Common Response, I do agree that food intolerance has its role to play but this alone isn’t the answer. I made the mistake early on of drastically increasing fibre, but all this did was cause cramping and upset evacuation. I eat everyday foods and know by now which are the problem foods. I can tell when I have food intolerance, as my gut cramps and the BMs are more explosive. But unfortunately there is no diet that will reduce my evacuation time. I know my problem is ineffective colon muscles and I’m guessing that’s the case for most people here. My muscles just give up after an incomplete BM. I can actually feed them subside. But as long as I stay there, the contractions will gradually start up again. The only thing that fixes this is time. But this has nothing to do with the type of foods I eat. My problem is strictly lax colonic muscles.I am asking people not to undergo any operations until they at least test out getting up early, say 5.00 am, and just staying there until evacuation is complete. You will know when it’s complete because you feel empty. Cristhmart, if a normal person takes a laxative and this causes a BM, maybe this is from higher up in the colon. So in the normal course of things this BM would normally have been evacuated the next morning. My guess is that generally, normal people fully evacuate from the lower colon. Leaky gassers don’t fully evacuate from the lower colon. They go to work and maybe on the way to work start getting gas. This means that stool has worked its way down and is signaling to be evacuated. For most normal people, their colon muscles have already pushed the stool down far enough so that it can be evacuated in one, quick push. This is done is 10 0r 15 minutes. For me at least, I’m guessing the stool is dotted throughout the colon. The muscles haven’t effectively pushed it all down in one lot, but the muscles work in weak stages. This happens for me anyway, about 6 times until I’m fully evacuated.DFMJ, If leaky gas persists after complete evacuation, then the leaky gas must be from digestion gas. Leaky gas is just gas that you can’t hold in. Pumpiron, Leaky gas and incomplete evacuation absolutely go hand in hand. The leaky gas from incomplete evacuation is a different type to the leaky gas from digestion gas. You get to know the difference after a while.


----------



## Christmas

tummyrumbles said:


> I am asking people not to undergo any operations until they at least test out getting up early, say 5.00 am, and just staying there until evacuation is complete. You will know when it's complete because you feel empty.


Thank you, TR. How is a typical day for you after this process?


----------



## tummyrumbles

It works very well. I get up at 5.00 or 6.00, depending on where I work. The BMs don't start till an hour after breakfast. So I'm usually done by 8.00 am. I take something to read. I guess the hardest part to that is how you cope with the people you live with. My kids make fun of me but I don't care about that. They just think it's funny, they don't know it's IBS. I'm good at work till about lunchtime then the tummy starts growling. I have to be careful I don't get digestion gas from my lunch. I don't know why gas is such an issue for me. Anyway I just eat slowly and I'm OK. I hate jobs where people sit close to you, that's when I get really nervous. If I'm on my own I'm in heaven.


----------



## dfmj

I don't understand, it sounds as though you aren't cured at all. You say " I hate jobs where people sit close to you, that's when I get really nervous. If I'm on my own I'm in heaven." I presume that stress is a trigger for your symptoms and presumably from your anxiety your symptoms still exist. I'm getting the impression that complete evacuation just significantly reduces your leaky gas. This would be true for virtually all of those who suffer from leaky gas. Complete evacuation seems more like a means to manage your symptoms and not fix an underlying problem. This procedure, which seems particularly safe, will rid sufferers of that residual anxiety. I agree that surgery should never be your first choice, a low FODMAP diet, exercise, complete evacuation etc. should be tried first. But if the problem persists, then it seems absurd to not address some underlying problem if a safe fix can be offered. Again, I point to the success cristhmart has had, his leaky gas is non-existent irrespective of whether he has completly evacuated or not, suggesting the problem is more than simply evacuation alone.


----------



## Christmas

dfmj said:


> I agree that surgery should never be your first choice, a low FODMAP diet, exercise, complete evacuation etc. should be tried first.


Me too.


> *Solesta® - P100014**When is it used?* *Solesta is used* for the treatment of FI *in adult patients who have first tried and failed other "conservative" therapies*, such as change in diet, fiber therapy or anti-diarrhea medicines.


http://www.fda.gov/MedicalDevices/ProductsandMedicalProcedures/DeviceApprovalsandClearances/Recently-ApprovedDevices/ucm259255.htmAnd I also recommend to be sure LG/FBO is the only problem remaining after overcoming a whole mess of bowel discomforts. I think a good advice was to undergo an anorrectal manometry before too, but I was afraid after that my Doctor could has said like everyone else before: you have nothing to be treated. But then reading about the nature of the procedure exposed in this thread, I became aware in fact we still have very good medical resources to know exactly what is happening to us that I never tried. We just needed to have thought we were not dealing with an IBS problem, but with a mild incontinence.


> *Bowel incontinence**Definition*Bowel incontinence is the loss of bowel control, leading to an involuntary passage of stool. *This can range from occasionally* leaking a small amount of stool and *passing gas, to completely losing control of bowel movements.**Common Causes*■ *Chronic constipation, causing the muscles of the anus and intestines to stretch and weaken*, and leading to diarrhea and stool leakage (see: encopresis)■ Chronic laxative use■ Colectomy or bowel surgery■ *Decreased awareness of sensation of rectal fullness*■ *Emotional problems*■ Gynecological, prostate, or rectal surgery■ Injury to the anal muscles due to childbirth (in women)■ Nerve or muscle damage (from trauma, tumor, or radiation)■ Severe diarrhea that overwhelms the ability to control passage of stool■ Severe hemorrhoids or rectal prolapse■ *Stress of unfamiliar environment*


http://www.healthcentral.com/incontinence/related-disorders-10959-108.html


----------



## dfmj

cristhmart said:


> Me too.http://www.fda.gov/MedicalDevices/ProductsandMedicalProcedures/DeviceApprovalsandClearances/Recently-ApprovedDevices/ucm259255.htmAnd I also recommend to be sure LG/FBO is the only problem remaining after overcoming a whole mess of bowel discomforts. I think a good advice was to undergo an anorrectal manometry before too, but I was afraid after that my Doctor could has said like everyone else before: you have nothing to be treated. But then reading about the nature of the procedure exposed in this thread, I became aware in fact we still have very good medical resources to know exactly what is happening to us that I never tried. We just needed to have thought we were not dealing with an IBS problem, but with a mild incontinence.http://www.healthcentral.com/incontinence/related-disorders-10959-108.html


Wow, bowel incontinence definitely seems relatable to many of the complaints on this board. The stress of unfamiliar environment speaks volumes. Furthermore, bowel incontinence would develop later in life after environmental factors have damaged the anus and intestines. More common ibs gastrointestinal problems could fill the role of the factor leading to damaging of the anus and intestines. Earlier I posited that excess gas would be the primary destructive mechanism, however constipation may be a greater contributing factor. Given that the majority of leaky gas sufferers seem to suffer from ibs-c. And for those who suffer from leaky gas and ibs-d, many report a shift to ibs-d later in life from ibs-a or ibs-d, which could also be indicative of someone whose anal or intestinal muscles are being damaged.


----------



## tummyrumbles

Yes simon86, there's no straining, it's all completely relaxed. And alternate between bending forwards and sitting upright. Living alone is the best solution because you can spend as long as you want in the loo. Let everyone know how this works for you. I've been saying this for 6 years but no-one yet has said they'd try it. Once you discover for yourself it works you will automatically be more relaxed and confident. No alcohol though, this upsets digestion the same as food intolerance. So yes, my leaky gas is all but cured doing this. But I do have food intolerances as well, and if I have too much fibre the previous day evacuation won't be complete no matter how long I spend there. Also, for some reason, I just seem to accumulate more gas than the normal person. Our family eats the same things, but I'm the one with all the gas. I don't know why, that I can't figure out. So at work I have to be careful and just eat my sandwiches slowly. Most days are very good, with only a bit of digestion gas say late afternoon. The less I eat at work the better I am, but then my tummy grumbles. I just get sick of the whole thing.DFMH, are you serious? A safe fix? Incomplete evacuation is the underlying problem! You would rather have an operation on your anus by a doctor who frankly does not know what they're doing? This is better than getting up early?Put it another way. Suppose normal guy completely evacuates in the morning, for argument's sake. He goes to work and he's hungry, so he has a bowl of baked beans, a packet of salted chick peas and a plate of half-cooked broccoli. Then his boss says: There's a 4 hour meeting this afternoon. So he's locked in a room till 5.00. The question isn't whether there is going to be digestion gas, we know that. The question is whether he can hold it in. If he has a really strong sphincter he will be in pain but he won't release gas. If his sphincters aren't that strong he will involuntarily release gas. This is leaky gas. It's gas that leaks out when you don't want it to. So here's a normal person, who fully evacuated, with leaky gas.So should he have his sphincter operated on? Wouldn't you agree that's a bit drastic? Wouldn't the average person say, OK his sphincter mightn't be as strong as the next person, but what was he doing eating all that stuff for lunch?


----------



## Christmas

Dear 'tummyrumbles', I think I understand what you say: essentially, you are LG free while emptying your bowel completly. It works for you and I'm very happy for that. What I wonder is whether you understood what I said.


cristhmart said:


> I just seem to accumulate more gas than the *normal person*. Our family eats the same things, but I'm the one with all the gas. I don't know why, that I can't figure out.


Just consider I am a 'normal' (although 'mutilated') person and read again what I had quoted before. What do you think now?By the way, when I was suffering from bloating, I could hold a very very large quantity of gas without suffering the dammed LG. With 'very very large quantity of gas' I meant three seconds lasting winds every ten or fifteen seconds that were hold during one hour or more, and there was no LG at all until one year or more later when I began to suffer from the dammed thing.


----------



## tummyrumbles

Cristhmart, firstly I should apologise for my tactlessness in referring to this procedure as “mutilation”. It was rude considering your circumstances. I am sorry.Yes, I am largely LG free after completely evacuating. Any LG after this will be from digestion gas but will be relatively minor.I’m totally against any operation to narrow or retard operation of the sphincter because this area is so complicated. The colon and mind work together and there is constant feedback between the two. No-one knows exactly how this works. How does a typical leaky gasser asking for this operation relate their individual needs to a surgeon? None of us are the same. Each one of us would have different requirements.In my case: I have leaky gas if I don’t fully evacuate, which takes 2 hours. The problem is lax colonic muscles. My sphincter works effectively during this 2 hours and so I don’t want to compromise this. However, if there is gas in my colon afterwards my sphincter will release this gas. The operation will have to be a very fine balancing act because my sphincter needs to be relaxed enough to allow full evacuation when I need it yet taut enough at other times to keep inside any accumulated gasses until I can release them later.How can any surgeon possibly perform this operation to suit each and every one of us? Who’s to say how an operation like this will affect the mind-body feedback? As soon as I start evacuating after an operation like this, and the sphincter does not allow the easy release of stool, how will this affect my confidence and relaxation?Are you advising people to have their sphincters tested for weakness beforehand? Mine was tested immediately after childbirth (twice) and was told the muscles were very strong. Yes this didn't stop the release of gasses in later years. How much of this is psychological?I am glad that you have found relief but I am also concerned that this will encourage others to do the same, and I just don’t think it’s a good idea.


----------



## Common Response

cristhmart said:


> View Posttummyrumbles, on 27 November 2011 - 12:49 PM, said:I am asking people not to undergo any operations until they at least test out getting up early, say 5.00 am, and just staying there until evacuation is complete. You will know when it's complete because you feel empty.Thank you, TR. How is a typical day for you after this process?


Things to do in order to facilitate morning evacuation:1. Eat your main evening meal as early as possible (It's not a coincidence that seniors whose body processes deteriorate with age often eat no later than 4.30pm - 5.00pm).2. Retire reasonably early.3. Arise well before any commitment (limited time will automatically set off anxiety shutting down peristalsis).4. Drink 2 - 3 glasses of water upon arising (warmed water might be helpful).5. Eat a substantial (suitable) breakfast (I have tuna on steamed rice, or porridge with low fodmap fruit).6. Avoid thinking of the days commitments by diverting your thoughts (I read a newspaper or magazines).7. When you get the urge act on it allowing plenty of time.8. Clear your mind of negative thoughts(worrying about it will guarantee failure).9. Place your feet on a stool in front of the toilet to assist with a more natural semi squat posture.10. If you finish unsuccessfully don't be attached to the negative outcome (have a neutral mindset assuring yourself that learning new habits may take time).11. Engineer a second chance at evacuation later on at work should your movement be incomplete (access to private or low traffic toilet with access to washing facilities enabling you to wash your bottom - never stifle an urge).12. Repeat daily.13. Be mindful of anxiety and associated negative thoughts if your movement is poor or unsuccessful (when you observe anxiety in the body and rampant negative thoughts in the mind take control of these with a neutral or unattached mindset otherwise you will fuel an anxiety loop).I allow one hour before I hit the shower.My food preparation is no longer than 2 minutes by preparing my breakfast and setting the night before.After a reasonable period including low FODMAP diet, regular exercise, adequate hydration and meditation l no longer have performance anxiety and regularity is like clockwork.Routine in your life is important.


----------



## dfmj

tummyrumbles said:


> DFMH, are you serious? A safe fix? Incomplete evacuation is the underlying problem! You would rather have an operation on your anus by a doctor who frankly does not know what they're doing? This is better than getting up early?Put it another way. Suppose normal guy completely evacuates in the morning, for argument's sake. He goes to work and he's hungry, so he has a bowl of baked beans, a packet of salted chick peas and a plate of half-cooked broccoli. Then his boss says: There's a 4 hour meeting this afternoon. So he's locked in a room till 5.00. The question isn't whether there is going to be digestion gas, we know that. The question is whether he can hold it in. If he has a really strong sphincter he will be in pain but he won't release gas. If his sphincters aren't that strong he will involuntarily release gas. This is leaky gas. It's gas that leaks out when you don't want it to. So here's a normal person, who fully evacuated, with leaky gas.So should he have his sphincter operated on? Wouldn't you agree that's a bit drastic? Wouldn't the average person say, OK his sphincter mightn't be as strong as the next person, but what was he doing eating all that stuff for lunch?


 I'm perplexed. Incomplete evacuation is my problem? Even though leaky gas presists after I have completely evacuated? Also, I find it presumptuous to say specialist doctors don't know what they're doing. I don't mean to be rude, but exactly why is that people should accept your word above professional medicine? I'm not suggesting this is the first thing someone should try, nor is crishtmart. All that is being suggested is that for some, problem sphincters will be the cause of leaky gas. And as such leaky gassers might benefit from investigating this as a cause after they have tried more conservative measures. And I've tried getting up early, I've even tried not going to sleep at all. I've tried a low fodmap diet for months, I've tried eating early and late. I've tried supplements, I exercise at least 3 times a week, I eat healthy, I've tried various techniques used to completely evacuate. I could go on all day... but I still leak gas, all the time.Your post about a 'normal guy' is unconvincing. If this man hadn't eaten any problem foods that day, or the day before etc. and had completely evacuated but still suffered from leaky gas the condition is far from normal. I have never meet another person who remotely reflects my leaky gas, I understand that occasionally a person may suffer from leaky gas but that ever person I have ever met is entirely different from me in this respect leads me to believe I am not normal. So, sure the 'normal guy' you mentioned shouldn't have surgery, but that's because he's normal. But that's a given, if you're normal and healthy you don't need surgery. But if you've tried everything and you still suffer from leaky gas, why would you accept such a reduction in your quality of life. Lastly, have you spent time looking at the surgery? I think the reason it is so interesting to the board is that it appears particularly safe. The procedure is non-invasive and involves no more than injecting a gel into the submucousal lining of the anus. Are you suggesting that because no one knows every detail concerning the colon and anus medicine shouldn't be practiced?As it happens, I've tried to book a consultation with a local private colorectal surgeon, The consultation itself would cost over £200 pounds. And there's no guarantee that anything will be done. As a student, I can't afford to repeatedly spend £200 to merely see a doctor. Anyone from the Uk had more luck than me? Or does anyone have some advice on the matter? I've assumed that a colorectal surgeon is required, but is this necessarily true? My GP doesn't seem to be any help at all any idea how I could get her to give me a referral?


----------



## tummyrumbles

Thank you Common Response and I agree with just about everything you said with the exception of point 11. I’ll try eating my dinner earlier on. Are you totally free of leaky gas because of your diet? If so, can you post your typical weekly diet? DFMJ, you need to test whether you really are completely evacuating. Stay as long as you can in the toilet, so if you normally spend forty minutes try staying an hour and a half – even just for one day to test this. Stay until you feel empty and nothing else is coming out. It takes me about 6-8 evacuations over about 2 hours. You’ll know you’ve fully gone because it’s impossible to generate any gas afterwards. When I'm at work, there is no gas at all until after lunch, which can gradually build up in intensity after my sandwiches. So I’m suspecting this is a separate issue. If you have gas before lunch, you can be pretty sure this is leaky gas from incomplete evacuation.If you mainly get leaky gas after lunch then this suggests it’s digestion gas.For me, leaky gas from incomplete evacuation was always in the mornings before lunch, which makes sense. The feeling was slightly heavier in the lower colon and there was always a sense of wanting to evacuate. I also had that warm, burning sensation that some people get, maybe because the gas is from stool.Leaky gas from digestion gas sets in after lunch. The feeling is more bubbly, and higher up, but there’s no feeling of pressure at all in the rectum or lower colon and no warm feeling.


----------



## Christmas

tummyrumbles said:


> Cristhmart, firstly I should apologise for my tactlessness in referring to this procedure as "mutilation". It was rude considering your circumstances. I am sorry.


Thank you, buddy. I really appreciate it. I'm glad you are here. Please, go ahead.


----------



## Common Response

tummyrumbles said:


> Thank you Common Response and I agree with just about everything you said with the exception of point 11. I'll try eating my dinner earlier on. Are you totally free of leaky gas because of your diet? If so, can you post your typical weekly diet?


Thanks T.Through personal experience I used to suffer from an aversion to the use of public toilets for elimination.It meant holding on or stifling peristalsis until I came home.Nowadays I chill out and take the opportunity if the need presents.I've turned around potentially horrendous days by clearing the colon.Being FBO conscious I follow the European practice of bathing the rear end after any elimination, whether it be a morning shower or direct bathing of the area.Just wandering why you're averse to point 11?Here's my current diet.Hope it helps.Mon:Breakfast: Tuna on steamed rice.Morning tea: Orange or 2 mandarins, 4 walnuts in shell.Lunch: two eggs (fried/poached/hard boiled on rice cakes with lettuce/tomato).Afternoon snack: Rice milk shake with banana (diluted with water).Dinner: Beef stew with carrots/potato/zucchini/tomato & steamed rice.Tue:Breakfast: Tuna on steamed rice.Morning tea: Banana, 4 walnuts in shell.Lunch: Sardines on rice cakes with lettuce/tomato/cucumberAfternoon snack: Lactose free yoghurt. Orange.Dinner: Lemon flavoured thick chicken/carrot/celery/potato/rice soup.Wed:Breakfast: Tuna on steamed rice.Morning tea: Orange or 2 mandarins, 4 walnuts in shell.Lunch: Steamed fish fillet & steamed vegetables (celery/red capsicum/zucchini).(After steaming sprinkle fish with cumin and top with heated sesame oil then black pepper).Afternoon snack: Rice milk shake with banana (diluted with water).Dinner: Steak with boiled potato/carrot & steamed spinach.Thur:Breakfast: Tuna on steamed rice.Morning tea: Banana, 4 walnuts in shell.Lunch: two eggs (fried/poached/hard boiled on rice cakes with lettuce/tomato.Afternoon snack: Lactose free yoghurt. Orange/Grapes/or Melon.Dinner: Tuna patties (tuna/potato/celery/egg mixture) with tomato/cucumber salad.Fri:Breakfast: Tuna on steamed rice.Morning tea: Orange or 2 mandarins, 4 walnuts in shell.Lunch: Two Sushi hand rolls (rice/eel/carrot/cucumber wrapped in seaweed) with ginger.Afternoon snack: Rice milk shake with banana (diluted with water).Dinner: Asian meal (night out) carefully low FODMAP selected (Seafood with rice noodles & bok choy etc).Sat:Breakfast: Porridge with cranberries.Morning tea: Orange or 2 mandarins, 4 walnuts in shell.Lunch: Homemade potato thins (thin slices of olive oil coated potato cooked in the oven until crisp with steamed vegetables (celery, zucchini, bok choy), & side dish of olives.or Baked Zucchini/tomatoes/red capsicums stuffed with rice/mince beef mixture (homemade mince).Afternoon snack: Organic rice bubbles in diluted oat milk topped with small banana.Dinner: Stir fry chicken/beef with red bell pepper, zucchini, celery, bok choy, cashews, ginger & steamed rice.Sun:Breakfast: Porridge with blueberries.Morning tea: Orange or 2 mandarins, 4 walnuts in shell.Lunch: Tuna salad including lettuce, tomato, carrot, alfalfa with rice cakes.Afternoon snack: Rice milk shake with banana (diluted with water).Dinner: Pork chops, with roast potato, pumpkin & carrot.Each day:Green/ jasmine tea (frequently).Black tea (2 cups)Coffee (1 cups).Snacks:Savoury rice cakes https://picasaweb.go...08399/RiceCakesAlmonds/cashews/walnuts.Asian rice sweets https://picasaweb.go...ODMAPFreeSweetsRecipes found at: http://www.ibsgroup....fs-and-recipes/


----------



## tummyrumbles

Thank you Common Response. That seems very healthy. I eat a lot more junk food than you, sweet biscuits, cheesecake etc. which I will try to stop.Point 11 because you need to tell your colon that at a certain time of the morning you're going to fully evacuate. It's the mind/body thing I was referring to earlier. It just never worked for me going some in the morning, then trying later on at work. That's why I've been saying it's better to spend a couple of hours in your loo in the privacy of your home where you can fully relax. I just think it's important psychologically to say to yourself: We're going to start and finish this thing.


----------



## Inconceivable

Thank you for that insight into your meals, CR. I've wondered what I would be able to do with such a limited diet but you have proven you can still achieve a decent variety. I've been a notoriously picky eater my whole life but I'm going back and trying foods I previously wouldn't have eaten so I can have some variety.


Common Response said:


> Thanks T.Through personal experience I used to suffer from an aversion to the use of public toilets for elimination.It meant holding on or stifling peristalsis until I came home.Nowadays I chill out and take the opportunity if the need presents.I've turned around potentially horrendous days by clearing the colon.Being FBO conscious I follow the European practice of bathing the rear end after any elimination, whether it be a morning shower or direct bathing of the area.Just wandering why you're averse to point 11?Here's my current diet.Hope it helps.Mon:Breakfast: Tuna on steamed rice.Morning tea: Orange or 2 mandarins, 4 walnuts in shell.Lunch: two eggs (fried/poached/hard boiled on rice cakes with lettuce/tomato).Afternoon snack: Rice milk shake with banana (diluted with water).Dinner: Beef stew with carrots/potato/zucchini/tomato & steamed rice.Tue:Breakfast: Tuna on steamed rice.Morning tea: Banana, 4 walnuts in shell.Lunch: Sardines on rice cakes with lettuce/tomato/cucumberAfternoon snack: Lactose free yoghurt. Orange.Dinner: Lemon flavoured thick chicken/carrot/celery/potato/rice soup.Wed:Breakfast: Tuna on steamed rice.Morning tea: Orange or 2 mandarins, 4 walnuts in shell.Lunch: Steamed fish fillet & steamed vegetables (celery/red capsicum/zucchini).(After steaming sprinkle fish with cumin and top with heated sesame oil then black pepper).Afternoon snack: Rice milk shake with banana (diluted with water).Dinner: Steak with boiled potato/carrot & steamed spinach.Thur:Breakfast: Tuna on steamed rice.Morning tea: Banana, 4 walnuts in shell.Lunch: two eggs (fried/poached/hard boiled on rice cakes with lettuce/tomato.Afternoon snack: Lactose free yoghurt. Orange/Grapes/or Melon.Dinner: Tuna patties (tuna/potato/celery/egg mixture) with tomato/cucumber salad.Fri:Breakfast: Tuna on steamed rice.Morning tea: Orange or 2 mandarins, 4 walnuts in shell.Lunch: Two Sushi hand rolls (rice/eel/carrot/cucumber wrapped in seaweed) with ginger.Afternoon snack: Rice milk shake with banana (diluted with water).Dinner: Asian meal (night out) carefully low FODMAP selected (Seafood with rice noodles & bok choy etc).Sat:Breakfast: Porridge with cranberries.Morning tea: Orange or 2 mandarins, 4 walnuts in shell.Lunch: Homemade potato thins (thin slices of olive oil coated potato cooked in the oven until crisp with steamed vegetables (celery, zucchini, bok choy), & side dish of olives.or Baked Zucchini/tomatoes/red capsicums stuffed with rice/mince beef mixture (homemade mince).Afternoon snack: Organic rice bubbles in diluted oat milk topped with small banana.Dinner: Stir fry chicken/beef with red bell pepper, zucchini, celery, bok choy, cashews, ginger & steamed rice.Sun:Breakfast: Porridge with blueberries.Morning tea: Orange or 2 mandarins, 4 walnuts in shell.Lunch: Tuna salad including lettuce, tomato, carrot, alfalfa with rice cakes.Afternoon snack: Rice milk shake with banana (diluted with water).Dinner: Pork chops, with roast potato, pumpkin & carrot.Each day:Green/ jasmine tea (frequently).Black tea (2 cups)Coffee (1 cups).Snacks:Savoury rice cakes https://picasaweb.go...08399/RiceCakesAlmonds/cashews/walnuts.Asian rice sweets https://picasaweb.go...ODMAPFreeSweetsRecipes found at: http://www.ibsgroup....fs-and-recipes/


----------



## Christmas

pengu said:


> tummyrumbles I feel like I should apologize.


Thank you, dear friend! I'm happy seeing you did that. Regards!


----------



## dfmj

simon86 said:


> I emailed my local private hospital "spire hospitals" and they have now emailed me back and said that 2 of their colorectal surgeons use solesta injections.I just need to book an apointment


Thanks a lot, I'll also write some e-mails asking if they specifically use solesta, as I had presumed all of them would. But, this might not be the case.


----------



## lookingforanswer

Came across a very interesting post dealing with fecal breath issues. That made me thinking. On some other forum, one person finally got a confirmation from her doctor about a link between constipation and fecal body odor. The doctor said that since smell has to come out somewhere, it travels up. For people with acid reflux, it comes up through mouth and nose. Maybe the fecal body odor is coming through the more and we can smell it? At one point someone offered me a mint while sitting at the meeting and talking. I have no cavities, floss and brush daily, rinse with scope every morning. I did notice some tonsil stones lately and acid reflux. I tested my theory with chewing gum for a day. Well, the smell cut down by 70%-80%. Check out the link below with some diet tips and candida fixes. The lingering smell could be explained then with basic logic: we smell our own acid produced smell through the nose. That would also explain why getting nervous around people, would increase the smell. Stomach butterflies and more acid?http://www.badbreathhalitosis.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1709


----------



## dfmj

simon86 said:


> I emailed my local private hospital "spire hospitals" and they have now emailed me back and said that 2 of their colorectal surgeons use solesta injections.I just need to book an appointment


When they sent you a reply did they specifically mention Solesta? Because I've had replies, however many are suggesting a treatment using Botox. Is there some particularly distinguishing feature to Solesta that differentiates it from other bulking agents such as Botox? I think they may have misunderstood me, and assumed I was enquiring about urinal incontinence. Given that Botox is certainly used for by urologists for urinary incontinence. But while I reply and wait for their reply, could someone fill me in on what it is that distinguishes Solesta. Crishtmart, did your doctor specify any particular brand used in your treatment?


----------



## dfmj

simon86 said:


> dmfj, here is a copy of the request i sent them:=====Enquiry: I would like to enquire as to whether any Gastroenterologist/surgeon uses this product: http://www.solestainfo.com/hcp/what_is_solesta.aspx it is fairly new, and approved in Europe, I understand. I am 24 yrs old with no other medical problems. I tis a very safe procedure, just 4 injections and it seems to have very good results in USA. I have suffered with this very socially unacceptable issue for 4 years, it has destroyed my life. I feel I have exhausted all other other options Please help I am desperate Simon===they replied saying that 2 of their colorectal surgeons use solesta injections. I got some gen on both, and one is a Mr Paul Carter, who is a specialist in fecal incontinence, so i chose him. They also requested a fax referral, which i got my NHS gastroenterology to send today. Appointment is on 15th. Initial consultation only, most likely. I will let you and others know how this treatment goes for me as soon as I know.FYI my local spire hospital is Liverpool. http://www.spirehealthcare.com/Good luckRe Botox...this will act to paralyse the muscles, This is how botox temporarily gets rid of wrinkles, it paralyses the muscles under the skin and reduces the tension and hence the creases. So I don't see how it can help if the sphincter muscles are already not contracting properly. Solesta treatment is a bulking agent to reduce the lumen of the last bit of GI tract, helping the muscles to make a better seal (or so I understand)


Thanks for the reply. The confusion has been cleared up, they had thought I was referring to urinary incontinence and not bowel incontinence. My message has been passed onto colorectal surgeons and I'm awaiting a reply. So far I've been unsuccessful in finding a surgeon who uses Solesta, but my local Spire hospitals seem to be more promising, they say they'll get back to me shortly. London's a big city, there has to be a surgeon who uses Solesta injections here somewhere. And if there isn't one, Liverpool isn't too far away







.


----------



## Tieuvodanh

Hi, Anyone know that whether cristhmart has the problem incomplete evacuation before the surgery ? And after the surgery did cristhmart still have this problem or not ? (I just hear only the discussions around about gas issue...)( But the article about solesta method saying that this method could be used for patients with rectal nerve damage. So I absolutely think it is worth trying for me and for those who get constipation->rectal nerve damage-> IE) But I still wonder how can tighten anal muscle could make the bm and gass less smelly and correct the hypo-sensitive rectum so that we could get back to normal feeling.Thanks,


----------



## Inconceivable

[double post]


----------



## Inconceivable

Common Response said:


> Snacks:Savoury rice cakes https://picasaweb.go...08399/RiceCakesAlmonds/cashews/walnuts.Asian rice sweets https://picasaweb.go...ODMAPFreeSweetsRecipes found at: http://www.ibsgroup....fs-and-recipes/


Could you repost those links, Common? They do not seem to be working.


----------



## Christmas

**********************************************************************************************************************************************dfmj*******************************************************************************************************************************************


dfmj said:


> Anyone know that whether cristhmart has the problem incomplete evacuation before the surgery ? And after the surgery did cristhmart still have this problem or not ?


That's one of two direction where my findings are heading to. I think that could be part of the problem that lead to this condition, but I'm giving my pocket a rest before I could approach this problem from a different point of view.


----------



## 2muchgas

I went to the doctor that did the Solesta Procedure and he said that my gas issue is due to an overgrowth of bad bacteria. He gave me Amitiza, Florastor (one of the few probiotics that has worked for me), and about 2 weeks worth of 550 mg Xifaxan (aka Rifaximin). He wants me to do Rifaximin for one or two weeks and then the probiotic for one week. Then he said since my dad had colon cancer it would be a good idea to get a colonoscopy. So I made the appointment on the 29th. I'm currently on week 3 of the regimen and my gas has decreased by about 50% but I still have leaky gas/FBO. :-(


----------



## anmegrl

Interesting new cure. That's one way to fight the good fight and actually win (for the time being.) Decided to drop in for new years to see what's going on and of course had to check this forum. Too bad some people were against you, cristhmart but much thanks for the information. If I was here I would have defended you







Having been a member off and on since '99, you read so many suggestions and "cures" from people and they're usually re-imagined, re-packaged versions of the same old advice that's been kicked around for forever. Nice to see something new and cutting edge for a change. Hope you keep us updated and don't let anyone discourage you from posting. It'd be nice if diet and toilet habits cured LG but, as of yet, no one really knows what the cause is and the symptoms are so various you can't rely on any particular method to provide similar results for most (or even just some) sufferers. Sometimes you just need to try everything - and then try it again - just to be sure you've done all you can do.Good luck.


----------



## puma

Where can i get this operation done in England? and does anyone know how much it will cost? My Ibs is constant constipation with the worst leaky gas, i've tryed low food map diets, charcoal tablets and nullo and nothing has cured it. I'm paranoid of leaving the house, constantly on my mind, i cant stop thinking about smelling, my friends avoid me and my girlfriend left me. Everyone at work stays well clear of me and i'm at breaking point, i really want to leave but i wont cope financially.


----------



## purica

Cristhmart, thanks for sharing this possible cure for us! Do you completely cure now and back to your normal life? Did anyone else try this and succeed? Could you give me some update, I really want to get rid of this awful disease and get back to my normal life. Plz if anyone tried it, share with us. If this is the cure to leaky gas, I would rather pay air ticket and everything to get this operation.


----------



## 2muchgas

I was told by my Gastro that the Solesta procedure is for people that have fecal incontinence, and he said he strongly does not recommend it for people that have excessive gas or leaky gas. Then he mentioned that my condition may worsen if he did the procedure on me. He said the next thing to do is another cycle of antibiotics - Rifaximin, followed by probiotics - Florastor and he'll see me in 3 months.I'm currently on the Low Fodmap Diet, Gas-x, Colace, Florastor, Rifaximin, Ativan for Anxiety, Digest Gold, and Kefir almost every morning (I always get a very good bowel movement after drinking that stuff). Right now, I'm about 25% better than where I was in December.


----------



## anmegrl

Not to second guess your doctor 2much but doesn't sound right that he's making you take antibiotic after antibiotic. Does he think you have SIBO with all that rifaximin? Did he even test you for it or is he guessing - like too many gastro docs are doing with regards to IBS and anything else they don't understand? Do you have excess gas or just emit odor without sensation throughout the day - do you feel gas pressure in your lower intestine? The more I read your past posts the more it sounds like this guy is a ND, not an MD. Or could be an MD since he's trying to give you the brush off. Take antibiotics and I'll see you in 3 months. Idiot!! I hope he gets something incurable or very difficult to cure and unpopular and is told the exact same thing so he can see how it feels.I'd call up someone else and get a second opinion. Also if calling someone else, take mmx's advice and say you think you have a mild flatus incontinence or that resting pressure in your rectum is low so an odor emits there often (meaning it may not be "gas" leaking out but that there is a weak seal allowing internal odor to come out). If you don't need a referral, contact a colorectal surgeon or a general surgeon with colon/rectal experience directly. I've done that twice in the past with no difficulties. They will at least take you more [email protected] - a couple of people here are getting this procedure done in the next week or so. They'll probably post results on a different thread.


----------



## Christmas

Although the procedure seems to be helpful, it is always necessary to keep on diet. This is definately a seal problem, but the core problem seems to be the colon get deformed making imposible to keep the sealing, specially during the inflamatory process. In my case, low fat diet seems to be working.


----------



## 2muchgas

anmegrl said:


> Not to second guess your doctor 2much but doesn't sound right that he's making you take antibiotic after antibiotic. Does he think you have SIBO with all that rifaximin? Did he even test you for it or is he guessing - like too many gastro docs are doing with regards to IBS and anything else they don't understand? Do you have excess gas or just emit odor without sensation throughout the day - do you feel gas pressure in your lower intestine? The more I read your past posts the more it sounds like this guy is a ND, not an MD. Or could be an MD since he's trying to give you the brush off. Take antibiotics and I'll see you in 3 months. Idiot!! I hope he gets something incurable or very difficult to cure and unpopular and is told the exact same thing so he can see how it feels.I'd call up someone else and get a second opinion. Also if calling someone else, take mmx's advice and say you think you have a mild flatus incontinence or that resting pressure in your rectum is low so an odor emits there often (meaning it may not be "gas" leaking out but that there is a weak seal allowing internal odor to come out). If you don't need a referral, contact a colorectal surgeon or a general surgeon with colon/rectal experience directly. I've done that twice in the past with no difficulties. They will at least take you more [email protected] - a couple of people here are getting this procedure done in the next week or so. They'll probably post results on a different thread.


Last year, I went to the Mayo Clinic - arguably the best hospital in the U.S. - and my Harvard trained doctor said I had SIBO and I should use Rifaximin. However, I told her no because I read some horror stories about antibiotics. So she referred me to a nutritionist, psychiatrist - to better cope with my condition, allergist, biofeedback therapist, and a lot of tests in the anal region; which came back "normal". I saw some improvement however I still had the leaky gas and occasional FBO.. Then my insurance ran out in April 2011, and I no longer could afford and go to the Mayo Clinic. Fast forward to December 2011, I was in bad shape and I just received new health insurance. Decided to go to a doctor that actually does the Solesta procedure and he said basically the same thing as the Mayo Clinic doctor - Take Rifaximin. However, he said that I must use probiotics and so I went along with it. There was someone in this forum that said he went through 5 cycles of Rifaximin and it "cured" him, and I'm on cycle number 2 (with probiotics) and I'm alot better than where I was in December. Also I've drastically changed my diet, increased my water intake, exercise more often and I get at least 2 bowel movements a day. As for a colorectal surgeon, I went to one in January and he said I had a "Thrombosis Hemorroid" and as for the leaky gas, he recommended kegels. But I'll check out another colorectal surgeon and see what he/she says.


----------



## anmegrl

okay give it a try. I know some people here have been cured of SIBO and others haven't no matter how many times the took Rifaximin. And of course yellow just posted that he's cured of SIBO but still has odor. I like to attack as many fronts as possible but if you feel it is SIBO then just concentrate on [email protected], thanks for updating.


----------



## varma

Thank you soomuch cristhmart. Now there is a hope for me. Anyone knows the best doctor in singapore to administer solesta.


----------



## westr

varma said:


> Thank you soomuch cristhmart. Now there is a hope for me. Anyone knows the best doctor in singapore to administer solesta.


that was a pub quiz question last night


----------



## NewUser2012

cristhmart said:


> No pain at all, just small uncomfortable bowel movements (sometimes constipation, sometimes diarrhea I think now were more related with diet changes) and normal bowel noises in the past. In fact, one gastroenterologist suggested a year and half ago the noises were a good signal of healthy bowels. I'm not suggesting all the "IBS cases" are equal to mine, but I'm almost sure every symptom involving LG/FBO is related with anal sealing problems. Off course, I'm just a patient and for me was very difficult to convince any doctor about my symptoms like everyone else. Now I'm here trying to bring good news to everyone but I'm not very willing to pass through the same experience trying to convince other sufferers that I was in fact ill or I am cured yet.I got my surgery maybe because I happened to visit a colleague and friend of the current surgeon after not finding any help from this one (nor from three other gastroenterologists, nor from one allergologist, nor from one infectious disease specialist, nor from one bacteriologist, nor from one internist). I sent a desperate e-mail to the second coloproctologist complaining about the distrust in my history by any physician, including his colleague/friend and himself and demanding a surgery for one of my two diverticulous found by the first gastroenterologist who assisted me. I think this two people chat between them and then came out with this solution which is the standard solution for wind incontinence.I am not pretending anyone suffering from LG/FBO came to my country (Venezuela) to undergo surgery with my doctor, but I think it will be easier for anyone to make a better choice knowing this precedence exist and it is real.


What was the surgery to remove your diverticuli? What were your symptoms of diverticuli and did they have anything to do with your leaky gas?


----------



## MsMaryBlack

HELLO HOW MUCH WAS THIS SURGERY???I JUST NEED TO KNOW THE PRICE.TY


----------



## Eireman

Hi all,I started developing leaky gas around 8 years ago, at first it was only when I was in crowded places i.e. bus travelling to work. My symptoms were a small constant flow of gas coming from my anus, but when I tried to contain it by clenching by anus, it usually got a lot worse. I never had any pain it's just the smell or the chance that the next bit of gas that came out of my anus could be smelly. I went on-line to find out what was causing it. I tried in the following orderHerbal medication Flatulence padsOther Online medication Local DoctorSpecialist Doctor(s)Initially the medication and pads, seemed to make a difference (even though small), but the LG was still there. As you all would be aware, it was hard to talk to anyone about this, but eventually I went to my doctor, who in turn sent me to a specialist consultant. After many tests and examinations (which a lot of you have gone through) they could find nothing wrong me with. This just made things worse as I taught could I be imaging it.After years of trying every diet and trying to live as normal of a life as possible, I noticed certain things that would make me worse/better. Work was always the main problem due to being around people in a small office (I stopped going out with friends when I could).The main causes for my LG was anxiety/nervous/stress, followed by incomplete evacuation when going to the toilet, Food/diet never seemed to be too much of an issue, some foods helped in the short term, but I always seemed to revert back to the way I was.Over the years some days were better than others, I found that the more relaxed I was, the better. If I had a complete evacuation while remaining relaxed, it might take a while, but it was worth it as later on in the day my LG wasn't as bad.It helped that I moved section in work and there were only 2 other people in my room, with one part-time. Some days I was on my own in the office, so was able to relax more. At this stage I was already driving to work, so no awkward bus journey. As the days/weeks went by, I noticed my anus was getting back to normal, less gas and in particular less smelly gas.Instead of going to the toilet around 5 times a day with a little bit (stool) coming out each time, I hold off as much as possible (if you get the bus to work, you might have a problem) and only usually go once, plus I am more relax going, even though it would take a while to completely evacuate everything.After a disastrous first 3-4 years, then having 2 years of good weeks, followed by having a major incident (of the smelly type),







where my confidence would hit rock bottom, and then the rebuilding would begin again. Now for the last 2-3 years of living a normal life, I would be fairly confident that my leaky gas won't return. The muscles around by anus seem to be a lot stronger, I can eat what I like (however I would normally eat healthy anyway). When I eat something that doesn't agree with me, I don't panic which I previously did. I use to let it affect me and start clenching my anus which made things worse.I was thinking of sending a message on this forum before, but as what I went through was roughly the same as others and I had no great cure, I didn't want to waste people's time. The point I want to make is that even though things might get you down and you feel that your life isn't worth living, there is always hope. I use to go on this forum years ago (but never signed up) and it was a great help when I was feeling down, knowing other people are going through the same as I was, it helped me get through it.While I can't offer an instant cure, what I went through with LG has made me a stronger and better person. I only hope that you will be able to enjoy your life one day as I do now.


----------



## westr

Eireman did it just disappear or did you do anything to help it?


----------



## Eireman

Hi westr,It only disappeared over time (around 5-6 years of trial and error). What helped me more than anything was to learn to relax, the more nervous/anxiety I was, the worse it got. If I knew i was going to be around people in a confined area, I would start to panic. Over time i slowly started to be more comfortable around people, and the more relaxed I was, the less likely I was going to have a mishap. When I started to develop the LG, I had it all the time, even at home when I was on my own, but that started to disappear first. I noticed that I was fairly ok at home, then being around people outdoors, and so on. It didn't always go smooth, but I learned to pick myself back up again.I did find it next to impossible not to worry about it, as the LG controlled by life, but for me the less I thought about it (LG) the better I felt. My anus use to feel like a nuclear reactor about to explode, now it feels like it was before the LG developed, normal.If you're suffering from LG, I will try to answer any question you have, but for me there wasn't any great solution other than what I mentioned in my previous post. If I think of anything else, I will post it here.


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

pengu said:


> that's great eireman. thanks for the inspiration.are you sure there's nothing specific you can point to that helped you get cured?


Do cardio. I had a major Calculus test today in class and every single day, I sweated a great deal due to anxiety/stress. Today, I decided to go and do some cardio about 2.5 hours before class (330pm workout, 6pm test) and by the time I was done (4pm), I was so relaxed. Didn't sweat even 1/5th as much as I normally do and I was very confident in class DESPITE people 2 seats over all holding their nose / loud breathing. My mom has been recommending me to build my confidence up and IGNORE people's comments/remarks/actions because I won't see them again (lol). Got work till 430pm tomorrow and class at 6pm and I think I'll try to get some cardio in at 5am to relax myself that day.


----------



## Eireman

Hi Pengu,TYACI did take up jogging around the same time that it (LG) started to improve, but I don't think that was what made the difference. However it definitely didn't make it worse. I have a small problem with my right foot now, so I haven't been able to jog lately. I have reverted back to what I was like before I got the LG and nothing I eat or do has brought it (LG) back (touch wood). That's what puzzles me, if Im doing what I did before I got the LG then why did I start developing it in the first place.


----------



## WTF

Man I have tha same problem as you and the doctors say to me that is due to a weakness in the internal anal sphincter.... Do you recommend this to me as a solution?


----------



## ileo

WTF said:


> Man I have tha same problem as you and the doctors say to me that is due to a weakness in the internal anal sphincter.... Do you recommend this to me as a solution?


I take it you had a scan + manometry to know that there is weakness of the internal sphincter?What exactly are your symptoms?This is what the company lists as indications and contra-indications of the solesta procedure:http://www.solestainfo.com/hcp/solesta_appropriate_for.aspxThis page may be of interest to youhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fecal_leakageSolesta is an example of a type of material called perianal injectable bulking agents, i.e. there are other similar materials made by other companies. There was a Cochrane review of the efficacy of this type of treatment: http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/14651858.CD007959.pub2/abstract;jsessionid=04A54D725A39C888500A261254F6DE7A.d03t03


----------



## WTF

Exactly, my internal anal sphincter is weak and this is why I have LG.I may try this but I want others opinion on this procedure.


----------



## ileo

WTF said:


> Exactly, my internal anal sphincter is weak and this is why I have LG.I may try this but I want others opinion on this procedure.


The colorectal surgeon I saw said that he had only used solesta for patients with frank fecal incontinence, rather than "gas incontinence", and that it only improved symptoms in about 50% of cases. Only you know exactly what symptoms you have, so the experience of the few people who have had this who posted here may not be relevant to you. Listen to the advice of your docs and read the available research about the treatment to help you decide would be my advice.


----------



## hadenuff29

WTF said:


> Exactly, my internal anal sphincter is weak and this is why I have LG.I may try this but I want others opinion on this procedure.


Are you sure its coming from the anus man. I know a lot of people think this is the case, and i sure it maybe could be for some people, but i doubt it. In my case the odours get in the blood through the gut and are eliminated through the skin in the form of LG. If the smells are coming out when you are anxious in waves, good chance its building up in your blood and pushing out that way. not out your bottom. I know it seems crazy but thats def what happens.


----------



## ileo

hadenuff29 said:


> Are you sure its coming from the anus man. I know a lot of people think this is the case, and i sure it maybe could be for some people, but i doubt it. In my case the odours get in the blood through the gut and are eliminated through the skin in the form of LG. If the smells are coming out when you are anxious in waves, good chance its building up in your blood and pushing out that way. not out your bottom. I know it seems crazy but thats def what happens.


Personally, I think a "local cause" for rectal malodor as demonstrated by investigations (i.e. internal sphincter weakness/defect) should be ruled out before jumping to rarer "blood borne odor" conditions like you describe.A method to help decide if the odor is rectal in origin or not (not for faint hearted) is to smell the back of underwear that you have worn all day. If this smells over the region then it is very likely the odor originates here. Also, you could try wearing airtight underwear for a few days and see if comments about odor stop (impractical in long term).P.s. this is yet another definition of "LG" I have not heard before. I wish people would move away from using this made up term and say what they mean.


----------



## WTF

LG is due to a weakness in the internal anal sphincter or a pathological problem. That what my docs say to me. In my case the internal anal sphincter is weak and the pressure of gases in rectum causes all this situation. Because pressures in the rectum are bigger than the pressure of the anus itself so gases leak without knowledge.


----------



## ileo

WTF said:


> LG is due to a weakness in the internal anal sphincter or a pathological problem. That what my docs say to me. In my case the internal anal sphincter is weak and the pressure of gases in rectum causes all this situation. Because pressures in the rectum are bigger than the pressure of the anus itself so gases leak without knowledge.


I highly doubt your doctors used words "leaky gas". You describe gas incontinence


----------



## WTF

It's the same thing i think


----------



## Castejonac

Christmas said:


> After two years suffering from these disgusting and devastating symtoms, I finally came accross with a colorectal surgeon who applied a submucosal injection of stabilized nonanimal hyaluronic acid around my anus and brought back my social and professional life again.


Hey, Chris.After almost one year of your procedure, do you still think it was worth it?Are your symptoms still gone?Have you suffered from any side effects?Kind Regards,AC.


----------



## Christmas

Friends,These are my recent replies to some personal questions. I expect this to be the same reply for years to come, till I die:


> Look, I think this procedure just let me get more confidence. I feel more relax now and I tried to change all my habits, starting for living up more stress free and having lot of rest. Be confidence. Just relax. You and me are more than fears and gas. Just let strength the aspects of your life that makes you feel prouder of being you.





> I feel good now. But to tell you the truth, I have worked deeply in my mind. I observe taking lot of rest have a healing effect on me. No more concerns about this, my friend. Life is beautiful, no reason to be worried about gas. Just relax and live. This doesn't mean that I don't smell strange things sometimes, I simply don't worry. I underwent the procedure without recommendations from anybody. I was just trying to make sense about this condition, but we are not logical, but psychological beings.I am not willing to repeat the procedure. Not yet, at least. I don't recommend it to anyone, although I think it helped me to put my ideas in order. I think now this condition is more related with stress than anything else. To fight stress I've found that for me lot of sleep is enough. The last is the only thing that I can recommend to you. Undergo the procedure only if you can take the risk. No third effects in my case, but I can't speak for noone else.Feel happy. We are marvelous human beings, too complex to understand ourselves.Kind regards!


----------



## racer1

leaky gas syndrome is due to nerve issues... weather it is a nerve in your foot or back or siatic .. this is my opinion. try aloe vera juice


----------



## moor_91

racer1 said:


> leaky gas syndrome is due to nerve issues... weather it is a nerve in your foot or back or siatic .. this is my opinion. try aloe vera juice


There is no medically recognized condition called "leaky gas syndrome". Maybe you confuse made up term "leaky gas" (translates to flatus incontinence/gas incontinence/anal incontinence) with "leaky gut syndrome"...something different related to a claimed state of increased intestinal hyperpermeability (not mainstream medicine) http://en.wikipedia....ky_gut_syndrome

Agree some weakness of anal canal and rectal hyposensitivity could be caused by nerve damage *however*, these nerves must be in some way related to the anal sphincters the pelvic floor or the rectum (e.g. stretching of pudendal nerves during chronic straining or difficult birth). Nerve damage to nerves not involving the continence mechanism, e.g. nerves in the foot as you suggest will not cause reduced voluntary control over flatus. A partial exception to this is spinal cord injuries, but likely paralysis of body parts etc would come along with FI. Other conditions affect many nerves in the body, e.g. multiple sclerosis, but the nerve damage to the other nerves does not impact on the development of FI, for which there must be involvement of the nerve groups I mention above.

Bulking agents (e.g. solesta) aim to increase the bulk of the perianal tissues, making it easier for the muscles to seal the anal canal. This is a passive mechanism, the muscles are not working harder or the nerves repaired, but it still might help.

Evidence for aloe vera juice claim? How might this work etc, or you feel that drinking aloe vera juice coincided with improvement in your symptoms?

Thanks in advance =)


----------



## WeWillGetIt

Hi, thank you so much for your share. You seem genuine with every word you speak. But the website is in French I believe. This surgeon speaks English as well right? And how did you get the surgery done? I mean did you go to Venezuela yourself or meet him at some hospital in your country? And where are you from?


----------



## bent&broken

Bump. Anyone else had this procedure? I swear my LG started as bubbles coming out my butt, which I couldn't smell, but since then it has progressed to a horrible odour that surrounds me as well as bad breath. I hardly ever get the sensation of gas leaking anymore. But if it all starts with gas escaping the rectum, I guess a procedure like this might still be worth a shot.


----------



## Jesus_Saves

[quote name="desprate" post="849440" timestamp="1321630244"] I'm not sure if you're still on this forum, but I would get checked for colon cancer due to the blood in stools and the pushing feeling on your anus.


----------



## PokerFace

Jesus_Saves said:


> I'm not sure if you're still on this forum, but I would get checked for colon cancer due to the blood in stools and the pushing feeling on your anus.


Don't worry dude he's probably dead now being 7 years later


----------



## Guest

Update: found this chap on a pudendal nerve forum - he still isn't cured (fyi)


----------

